# Dreadnaut



## Lee_T (21/2/14)

I did a quick search of the forum and didn't see anything before I posted this, but if this has already been posted I'm sorry.

Get a load of this..



Edit:
Pick it up for about 2700 Rand.
http://congrevape.com/projects/dreadnaut-mod-by-tactical-workz/

Oh by the way, is there slang for rand?

Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/2/14)

That is a monster.


----------



## ET (21/2/14)

oh sweet jubblies, gimme gimme gimme


----------



## johan (21/2/14)

Lee_T said:


> I did a quick search of the forum and didn't see anything before I posted this, but if this has already been posted I'm sorry.
> 
> Get a load of this..
> 
> ...




slang for Rand = mulah


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

it's shiney ,, ooooohh


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

That is a freaking fog machine.. Very awesome


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Sick as tits!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lee_T (21/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Sick as tits!


☜(=^ิω^ิ=☜)



Lee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spiri (21/2/14)

I saw a similar mod tube on SlowTech called the Maraxus.
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10006628/1630701-maraxus-telescopic-mechanical-mod-w-v-tank
It looks like something Darth Vader would vape on, I do however think that it would not be very comfortable to hold in hand.


----------



## Lee_T (21/2/14)

Spiri said:


> I saw a similar mod tube on SlowTech called the Maraxus.
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10006628/1630701-maraxus-telescopic-mechanical-mod-w-v-tank
> It looks like something Darth Vader would vape on, I do however think that it would not be very comfortable to hold in hand.


These guys made the Maraxus, that's it on the far left. The taller one next to it is the new Maraxus Prime, but the main feature I was pointing out is the Dreadnaut which is of significantly larger bore among other details. The thing is a beast!



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/2/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ET (21/2/14)

Spiri said:


> I saw a similar mod tube on SlowTech called the Maraxus.
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10006628/1630701-maraxus-telescopic-mechanical-mod-w-v-tank
> It looks like something Darth Vader would vape on, I do however think that it would not be very comfortable to hold in hand.



see reply in dirty lolz thread


----------



## devdev (21/2/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 1495



That is the most disturbing thing I have seen for a long while

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NKUNZI (8/8/14)

Like the Deep Purple song......

" I love it, I need it, Oooh it turns me on, Alright, Hold Tight........."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NKUNZI (8/8/14)

And the Doobie Brothers...

"Dangerous, that's why you love it........"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NKUNZI (8/8/14)

Decidedly disturbing indeed.........

On the other hand, also possibly a very good "Plan B" in the case of an unexpected hi-jacking..

" I LOVE it, I need it, Oooh it turns me on, Alright, Hold Tight........."

Visa will be getting slapped again tonight.....

Any advice would be most welcome, have never had a mechanical mod before...

Which would be the better option - MFS or Fastech.?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## bones (8/8/14)

Judge Dredd would rock that


----------



## bones (8/8/14)

Judge Dredd would rock that


----------



## NKUNZI (8/8/14)

bones said:


> Judge Dredd would rock that


 
Forgive my sometimes being a little slow, but you've lost me.....?


----------



## bones (8/8/14)

NKUNZI said:


> Forgive my sometimes being a little slow, but you've lost me.....?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET (8/8/14)

best line of expendables 3 : "I am the hague!" 

well that and "watch out for the choppa"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NKUNZI (8/8/14)

ET said:


> best line of expendables 3 : "I am the hague!"
> 
> well that and "watch out for the choppa"


 
I see, thanks.....


----------



## NKUNZI (10/8/14)

Anyone please..... MFS or Fastech.?

Also, anybody used one yet.?


----------



## Chef Guest (10/8/14)

NKUNZI said:


> Anyone please..... MFS or Fastech.?
> 
> Also, anybody used one yet.?


I recommend going with a more conventional mech and 510 dripper first.

The issue with hybrid mods in my experience is that they are designed to only be used with the dripper that was made for them. So if you choose to get a kayfun or something at a later stage you won't be able to use it with the dreadnaught.

Vapeking.co.za has a nice selection of good quality clone mods, atomizers and batteries that are reasonably priced. @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo are always happy to help, and you won't have to wait a month to receive it either.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

I have this one on my wish list at FT, don't know if the best one but it appeals to me the most. Just make sure that you get some good batteries for it, never ever go cheap on the cells. Check out this thread...


----------



## NKUNZI (10/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I recommend going with a more conventional mech and 510 dripper first.
> 
> The issue with hybrid mods in my experience is that they are designed to only be used with the dripper that was made for them. So if you choose to get a kayfun or something at a later stage you won't be able to use it with the dreadnaught.
> 
> Vapeking.co.za has a nice selection of good quality clone mods, atomizers and batteries that are reasonably priced. @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo are always happy to help, and you won't have to wait a month to receive it either.


 
Thanks, will take a look at their options........


----------



## NKUNZI (10/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I have this one on my wish list at FT, don't know if the best one but it appeals to me the most. Just make sure that you get some good batteries for it, never ever go cheap on the cells. Check out this thread...


 
Thanks for your help and advice

I was looking at this one:

https://www.myfreedomsmokes.com/mod...ng/dreadnaut-26650-hybrid-mechanical-mod.html


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

NKUNZI said:


> Thanks for your help and advice
> 
> I was looking at this one:
> 
> https://www.myfreedomsmokes.com/mod...ng/dreadnaut-26650-hybrid-mechanical-mod.html


 
I would personally go with the fasttech one, $10 cheaper and ships for free. I don't mind waiting a month or so.


----------



## NKUNZI (10/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I would personally go with the fasttech one, $10 cheaper and ships for free. I don't mind waiting a month or so.


 
Sounds like you have the best plan - just curious about the possible quality difference........?


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

NKUNZI said:


> Sounds like you have the best plan - just curious about the possible quality difference........?


These are all clones, they all seems to work well and build quality is good, some are made better than others but they're not the originals which are generally made to much better standards. There is a slightly cheaper clone on FT but this isn't getting very good reviews, the one I mentioned before seems to be a good choice for the price.


----------



## NKUNZI (10/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> These are all clones, they all seems to work well and build quality is good, some are made better than others but they're not the originals which are generally made to much better standards. There is a slightly cheaper clone on FT but this isn't getting very good reviews, the one I mentioned before seems to be a good choice for the price.


 

Thanks again - think I might give it a try..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (10/8/14)

Had the Maraxus for some time now, only just recently got a dripper (Sigelei Crown) that looks good on it, so today I dressed it with a coil and cotton and had a vape on it and it performs to expectation. One feature I like is the button is flush at the bottom, no locking ring.

As for holding it, yes it is not the most comfortable device to hold, but damn it looks good.


----------

